# Shopcraft lathe



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Spotted this on the local Kijiji site and am just wondering what it might be worth. So far, details are pretty sparse on Google. This is supposedly brand new and still in the box.

Thanks
Brian

12" x 37" Shopcraft Lathe


TURNING CAPACITY 12" max diameter over bed / 37" max between centers PULLEY SYSTEM five (5) speed ,v belts MOTOR 3/4 h.p 115 vac etc etc etc OVERALL DIMENSIONS 12 1/8 high x 15 3/4 wide x 54 1/8 long


----------

